# Does Marbury dunk anymore?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Any kind of dunk, a putback, on fastbreaks, whatever.

I'm editing the ratings for a video game (ESPN NBA Basketball) and they have him a 60 in dunking, which is the rating he had last year (Sega is notorious for not updating their ratings year to year for every player). This year they finally lowered Iverson to a 50 in dunking (which is the minimum.

So does Marbury dunk anymore?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Good question really, cause recently I've found some old tapes with some NBA Action in it. Of course I watched it and what I saw that Marbury was in most of Courtside Countdowns when he was in Nets and I dont remember any his dunk with Suns to be in Courtside Countdown...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He had an alley oop dunk from Amare last season and another on the fastbreak.

He can still do highlight dunks but he goes with the layup now probably to save his ankles.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm sure he could if he wanted to, but he is smart and saves his knees, ankles from the strain. Everyone knows he can jam, he doesn't have to prove that. He is just trying to win games now.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I remember the oop BigAmare is talking about.. he really got up for that one. His hand was probably a foot above the rim.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Marbury can dunk with ease. I live in Phoenix and attend quite a few of their home games, so I've seen him throw down some tight ones in the shoot-around. It seems so effortless, I too wonder why he dosen't slam it more in games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Remember when Iverson used to dunk back in the day? At georgetown and his first two years in the league?

I think it's just too much of a wear and tear over a full 82 game season for guy's their size to do it every night. And plus if you get fouled up that high...it's a long painful ways down.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

OK, thanks.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

yeah, Marbury has serious ups, and yes he can dunk. But like thes gusy are saying, he has bad ankles, and doesnt like to wear and tare on them.


----------



## Mr.Harris (Oct 11, 2003)

he dunked the other night


----------

